# New Elite Archery dealer in Western PA



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello guys & gals. I have acquired an Elite Archery dealership in Chicora, PA. Chicora is about 1 hour 15 minutes N of Pittsburgh and 15 minutes NE of Butler. I should have some bows in stock by mid March and have placed a good sized order. Any interest should contact me by PM or phone.

SH Archery
Scott Henry
724-445-2820


----------



## gjviii (Aug 8, 2002)

Whats the address?


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Good Luck to you. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Scottie,
You 're real close to the Foxburg Inn. I can take my wife to dinner and skip down the road to you.
Killing two birds w/ one stone. A date w/ my wife and an archery shop.:wink:


----------



## gwessels (Oct 1, 2007)

*Good Luck*

Just so everyone knows Scott is a great guy to deal with, to bad I don't live in PA.. Good luck with the business!

Gus


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

road trip first I'll stop @ the outdoors world then head up your way let us know when you get them in .


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Got my GTO Today!*

Great Guy to deal with here fellas! You won`t be dissapointed!  J.R.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Gto*

Give Scott a PM he is a great guy to deal with. Especially if he puts up with my thousands of questions...:darkbeer:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt elite is a great company


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

I just bought a few things from Scottie - first time customer. I can tell you that he is a great guy to deal with and is as honest as the day is long. I'll be back. Thanks Scottie!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

the new bows look and feel great......


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*ttt*

Don't have to many wet dreams. 

GT500 Reverse AT.
Give him a PM. This bow can shoot.


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Z28*

Shot the Z28 at SH Archery. This bow is one sweet shooter also. If you haven't looked at Elite yet make sure you check out the Gt500 or the Z28.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Elite*

I just bought a Z28 and a GT500 off of Scott and he has them shooting so sweet. Guys Scott is the man to deal with.


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*ttt*

I was over at SH today and he has a lot of bows in stock. If you are looking for one for hunting give him a PM or stop by.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

danslaugenhoup said:


> I was over at SH today and he has a lot of bows in stock. If you are looking for one for hunting give him a PM or stop by.



Thanks for the bump Dan. I have 15-20 GT500's/Z-28's in stock.


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Can't go wrong in dealing with Scott. I bought long distance from him and the service was exceptional, felt like I was standing in his shop the whole time!!


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Octane*

Scott now has a full line of Octane, Diamond and Stryker (crossbows).
The Octane line is really nice. I also got my Iceman on order.

Stop by or PM him for great stuff.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

wdbowhunter said:


> can't go wrong in dealing with scott. I bought long distance from him and the service was exceptional, felt like i was standing in his shop the whole time!!


x2


----------

